# Just for fun, what is the best combat pistol



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

For the fun of it, and just to discuss differences, what, in your opinion, is the best combat pistol pre-1950 and what would be the best combat pistol for today's soldier. 

I am going to go with the Browning Hi-Power for the pre-1950 and the Glock 17 Gen4 for today's soldier.

I know the 1911 is a fine and proven weapon, but the BHP is still in use today all across the world, and still going strong. It is a hi-cap pistol, which is what really pushed it over the edge for me over the 1911. The design is second to none for a single action pistol, and it just gets the job done. 

The Glock is legendary in reliability, safety and accuracy, and it costs less than its competitors. You can shoot them forever without having to clean them, unlike the M&P, Sig, HK, Beretta (which are all fine pistols), and they can just take a beating and keep on ticking. Great capacity, superior workability, and low cost makes this pistol the best available for me today.

Honorable mentions: Obviously the 1911 and M9 have proven themselves in battle. I also mention the P226 as it is what elite forces use now. Something also ought to be said of the Walther P38 as it was the staple for many forces for a long time.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I am going to go with the Browning Hi-Power for the pre-1950 and ....


Pre-1950 = agree wholeheartedly. The BHP is a wonderful work of mechanical simplicity and ergonomic perfection. Post 1950 = nothing short of a space mounted laser ion cannon would be on my list. Fighting with a pistol is not preferred to the direct application of massive precision guided weaponry from afar.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> Pre-1950 = agree wholeheartedly. The BHP is a wonderful work of mechanical simplicity and ergonomic perfection. Post 1950 = nothing short of a space mounted laser ion cannon would be on my list. Fighting with a pistol is not preferred to the direct application of massive precision guided weaponry from afar.


LOL!! Now why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well I will stick with the one that got me here. The 1911/1911a1 is the most proven military side arm in history. All the others are fine but not as proven,


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I think the sheer weight of experience and successful history put the 1911 at the top. The mass purchase by the US Marines of more of them validates the 1911 over all others even more. I think the M9 is hobbled by the use of 9mm BALL ammo as all other pistols that use 9mm BALL are.

The pistol itself can be reliable 100% but what does it matter if the caliber used isn't effective to an equally reliable level???


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

According to a well know gun writer, the Glock 23 is the best combat handgun you can carry. While this writer is known to be rather opinionated, he does make very good points.


(Boston T. Party in "Boston's Gun Bible")


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> According to a well know gun writer, the Glock 23 is the best combat handgun you can carry. While this writer is known to be rather opinionated, he does make very good points.
> 
> (Boston T. Party in "Boston's Gun Bible")


The G23 may be the best carry gun available. It's not the best combat gun. A combat gun has no need to be concealed. Also, as pointed out above, a combat gun has to use ball ammo. The best combat gun available today would be a double stack 45. Sorry 1911 folks, more rounds is good. 8 rounds is too few. My personal preference would be a Glock 41 or 21. I could probably be talked into using a 40 cal. But 40 isn't a standard military round anywhere that I know of, so logistics gets too complicated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I do agree the Glock 21 or 41 would be an excellent choice, and as I stated above, the thing that puts the 1911 at a distinct disadvantage is the capacity restrictions. While I do agree the 1911 is a finely designed pistol, and has served well for a long time, I'm not sure it can be classified as the best combat pistold in the history. Perhaps in the history of the US, but to my knowledge, the US is the only country that has actually used the .45 as a combat sidearm to any significant degree. Granted it has legendary status, and I do love the pistol, but as Smitty said, a double stack .45 only makes sense today. I mean, why on earth would anyone actually choose to carry a pistol with half capacity IF other options are available? 

Good input by all though! I appreciate the many valid opinions.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Smitty79 said:


> The G23 may be the best carry gun available. It's not the best combat gun. A combat gun has no need to be concealed. Also, as pointed out above, a combat gun has to use ball ammo. The best combat gun available today would be a double stack 45. Sorry 1911 folks, more rounds is good. 8 rounds is too few. My personal preference would be a Glock 41 or 21. I could probably be talked into using a 40 cal. But 40 isn't a standard military round anywhere that I know of, so logistics gets too complicated.


I should point out that those were Mr. Party's words, not mine. And as I mentioned, he is rather strongly opinionated.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I do agree the Glock 21 or 41 would be an excellent choice, and as I stated above, the thing that puts the 1911 at a distinct disadvantage is the capacity restrictions. While I do agree the 1911 is a finely designed pistol, and has served well for a long time, I'm not sure it can be classified as the best combat pistold in the history. Perhaps in the history of the US, but to my knowledge, the US is the only country that has actually used the .45 as a combat sidearm to any significant degree. Granted it has legendary status, and I do love the pistol, but as Smitty said, a double stack .45 only makes sense today. I mean, why on earth would anyone actually choose to carry a pistol with half capacity IF other options are available?
> 
> Good input by all though! I appreciate the many valid opinions.


As far as .45's goes, I like the M&P 45 4" barrel, one of which I own, and the gen4 Glock 21, of which I also own. The Glock has the advantage here of an additional three rounds but the size and feel edges to the M&P. There are other fine pistols out there in this caliber that have decent round counts. The more rounds between reloading the better.

As for my own opinion on this topic, I have mixed feelings. If I were about to go into combat or if the SHTF in my area, I suppose I would probably grab either my M&P 40 4.25" or my gen4 Glock 22. The .40S&W is a hard hitting, powerful cartridge and both of these guns load 15 rounds in their magazines and both handle the .40S&W just fine. So I imagine it would be one of these.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would have to say that I believe a combat pistol should be a full size weapon, at least for front line soldiers. Some officer issues could be a compact, like the G23, but capacity has to be a top consideration in my opinion. Outside of that one issue, I would have to agree that the 1911 is THE BEST combat pistol ever made and used. Of course, if the British has good results with their Glock 17, we may see that pendulum shift and the US military purchase Glocks. Who really knows on that issue, but it does stand to reason that the Glock platform, be it a 9mm, .40 or .45 or even a .357 (although I don't see that round being cost effective at all), is most likely the best combat pistol available. That is until we get a space mounted laser ion cannon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I would have to say that I believe a combat pistol should be a full size weapon, at least for front line soldiers. Some officer issues could be a compact, like the G23, but capacity has to be a top consideration in my opinion. Outside of that one issue, I would have to agree that the 1911 is THE BEST combat pistol ever made and used. Of course, if the British has good results with their Glock 17, we may see that pendulum shift and the US military purchase Glocks. Who really knows on that issue, but it does stand to reason that the Glock platform, be it a 9mm, .40 or .45 or even a .357 (although I don't see that round being cost effective at all), is most likely the best combat pistol available. *That is until we get a space mounted laser ion cannon.*


Saw one of these at a local gun shop/ice cream store. Darnedest thing I have ever seen. You'd need a video to learn how to operate it. And the ammo costs are through the ceiling.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

GCBHM said:


> I would have to say that I believe a combat pistol should be a full size weapon, at least for front line soldiers. Some officer issues could be a compact, like the G23, but capacity has to be a top consideration in my opinion. Outside of that one issue, I would have to agree that the 1911 is THE BEST combat pistol ever made and used. Of course, if the British has good results with their Glock 17, we may see that pendulum shift and the US military purchase Glocks. Who really knows on that issue, but it does stand to reason that the Glock platform, be it a 9mm, .40 or .45 or even a .357 (although I don't see that round being cost effective at all), is most likely the best combat pistol available. That is until we get a space mounted laser ion cannon.


People need to get over buying 1911's as a combat weapon. They are cool. I will own one some day. If you love them and collect them, good on you. For its time, it was the best combat pistol on the planet. For it's time, the Fokker D7 was the best fighter plane on the planet. In the 21st century, 1911's, like revolvers, are meant for recreation and can be used for defense in a pinch. They just don't have the capacity to fight in a multiple target environment. The reading that I've done and the classes I've taken, I hear a consistent message, with modern ammo, it takes an average of 2.3 hits to stop a target and only 30% of rounds fired hit. That means a 1911 might stop 1 target per magazine. Even if you practice a lot and get more hits and better hits, for the size and weight, I will us my Glock or my CZ in 9mm. If I had to limit my ammo to ball ammo, I'd take a 45 with as many rounds as I can stuff into it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

If we're talking about "stock", out of the box pistol models without any user/aftermarket upgrades... my vote would go to the Sig P226 Tac Ops in 9mm.

20+1 capacity, standard Sig Sites (night sights) w/fiber optic front sight, SRT trigger (short reset) and flared magwell for quick fire and quick reloads that seat properly under stress. Extended mag release is another standard feature. Aggressive texture grip works well with gloves or bare hands and the extended beavertail allows for a solid, high grip to manage the recoil of fast follow-up shots . Accurate and reliable... built for combat and designed to perform under demanding conditions.

Many fine guns out there... but out of the box, this gun is ready to take care of business more so than others. I've run mine hard and i can tell you first hand it can take a beating and still function as intended. One fast gun!







With the Sig P226 Tac Ops... all you need to buy is ammo, lol... cuz like Prego, it's in there!

MSRP $1,300


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> People need to get over buying 1911's as a combat weapon. They are cool. I will own one some day. If you love them and collect them, good on you. For its time, it was the best combat pistol on the planet. For it's time, the Fokker D7 was the best fighter plane on the planet. In the 21st century, 1911's, like revolvers, are meant for recreation and can be used for defense in a pinch. They just don't have the capacity to fight in a multiple target environment. The reading that I've done and the classes I've taken, I hear a consistent message, with modern ammo, it takes an average of 2.3 hits to stop a target and only 30% of rounds fired hit. That means a 1911 might stop 1 target per magazine. Even if you practice a lot and get more hits and better hits, for the size and weight, I will us my Glock or my CZ in 9mm. If I had to limit my ammo to ball ammo, I'd take a 45 with as many rounds as I can stuff into it.


Well said.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> If we're talking about "stock", out of the box pistol models without any user/aftermarket upgrades... my vote would go to the Sig P226 Tac Ops in 9mm.
> 
> 20+1 capacity, standard Sig Sites (night sights) w/fiber optic front sight, SRT trigger (short reset) and flared magwell for quick fire and quick reloads that seat properly under stress. Extended mag release is another standard feature. Aggressive texture grip works well with gloves or bare hands and the extended beavertail allows for a solid, high grip to manage the recoil of fast follow-up shots . Accurate and reliable... built for combat and designed to perform under demanding conditions.
> 
> ...


I love this pistol. It's just sexy, and you can't beat Sig P226 quality. Except the Glock 17 Gen4 does the same job for $600 w/NS. With an extension, you get 20 rounds, and you've got two G17s foe what you paid for the P226 Tac Ops. Don't get me wrong, I love the pistol. If money were no issue, I'd buy the Glocks and a lot of ammo. ;-)


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Is there truly a "Best" pistol?,,,*

Is there truly a "Best" pistol?,,,
I don't believe there is a pistol that is Best.

But I do enjoy these threads,,,
They bring out the fanboy in all of us.

Best for me would be a pistol with a frame size,,,
Similar to the Beretta Cheetah series.

The reason I make this my first criteria for Best,,,
Is that grip is critical to my accuracy level,,,
And accuracy is crucial to me in combat.

If my range practice/recreation is any indication,,,
I'm more accurate with my 85BB Cheetah,,,
Than any other of my semi-automatics.

I enjoy shooting my CZ-75B and I'm not bad with it,,,
It had what I found to be the slimmest grip of any Wonder-9.

But I always shoot better with my Cheetah,,,
The pistol points very naturally for me.

So, the pistol that I would deem as Best Combat Pistol for me,,,
Would be underpowered by many people's standard,,,
In this instance I will invoke this old homily.

_A hit with a .380 beats a miss with a .45._

Aarond

.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Indeed!


----------

